# Bunkbed Cage



## crox (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm planning on building a 7x4x3 cage for my B&W tegu I'm getting from bobby. I requested a female. :app 

My original plan was to build a 6x3x3 cage, but a good friend (and the guy who's gonna help me build it) had a crazy idea today. We were in my room looking for a way to move everything around to fit the cage. when we realized my bed is 6x4!!!

So he suggested i invest a little more money in the project to make the cage larger and add more support to be strong enough to have my mattress on top of my tegu cage. 

It would save me a ton of space and it would allow me to give new bestfriend room to move around. I might even be able to extend it to 8 feet long. (my room's ten feet long)

So if you've made it this far my question is this : "What would it take to build a cage strong enough to rest my bed on"It has to be past the point of any doubt.

Thanks a lot everyone!
-crox


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 26, 2009)

I have an much more easy way, just let the tegu sleep with you. :shock: Just kidding, :lol: 

I do not know how you would do it, but I am sure it can be done.


----------



## latshki (Jun 26, 2009)

I can only think of that nice heated bed you will be getting


----------



## crox (Jun 26, 2009)

hahaha.  This will be interesting.


----------



## 31drew31 (Jun 26, 2009)

One of the members on this forum did this exact thing just a little while ago. His username is omgtaylorg . Im sure he will comment and give you some ideas.


----------



## The captain (Jun 26, 2009)

Im going to follow this thread, i too was thinking of doing a bed frame cage, but i just dont know about lighting, strength, etc.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 26, 2009)

31drew31 said:


> One of the members on this forum did this exact thing just a little while ago. His username is omgtaylorg . Im sure he will comment and give you some ideas.



I'm pretty sure it was the member PinkPunisher, not omgtaylorg.

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=3120" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=25&t=3120</a><!-- l -->


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 26, 2009)

There's was someone who had some blue prints for this on the other forum some where.


----------



## 31drew31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Oops sorry. Your right haha


----------



## crox (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah i hope he can help me out! This is something i haven't done before.


----------



## AB^ (Jun 26, 2009)

:grno :app :roon :cheers no mattress?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 27, 2009)

nice AB


----------



## BOOZER (Jun 27, 2009)

AB^ said:


> :grno :app :roon :cheers no mattress?


i might be wrong in my thinking, but is this a real photo or shop??


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 27, 2009)

lol good design


----------



## AB^ (Jun 27, 2009)

> i might be wrong in my thinking, but is this a real photo or shop??



completely fake lol, but it could be done


----------



## BOOZER (Jun 27, 2009)

yes it could and i'm thinkn bout building 1 for my son!(actually myself! but i cant have a bunkbed!)


----------



## crox (Jun 27, 2009)

What i was wanting to do was just have the mattress on top of the cage. Not an actual elevated bunk bed. I guess i should have been more clear on that one.


----------



## crox (Jul 10, 2009)

bump- 
I really need to get started on this project soon. My baby will be here in a couple days.

What i was wanting to do was just have the mattress on top of the cage. Not an actual elevated bunk bed. What would need to be done to make the cage strong enough to support that? I want it 8x4x3. My bed is 6x4

Thanks everyone.

-


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 10, 2009)

Well my only advice would be... don't do it. At least for a tegu cage, don't do it.

If your place your mattress right on top of the cage, just think about the heat that you will be sleeping on. It'll make it pretty uncomfortable at night. Even though the lights would be off, there will still be heat from the lights. If you can get past that, then go for it.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 10, 2009)

AB had a good design for a bunkbed cage. not sure I would want sleep above my GUs lol


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 10, 2009)

i want to make a bunkbed cage for my room. that way the 8x4 cage wouldnt take up that much room. it would have to be pretty sturdy though to hold me up, im 275 lbs.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jul 10, 2009)

I answered your PM but I just thought of something. Instead of making a super strong cage you could just make your cage out of a few sheets of 1/2"-3/4" plywood then build a frame that goes around the cage out of 2"x4"s slap a sheet of 1/4" plywood on that then put on your mattress. Give me a few minutes and I make you up a design of what I'm talking about because a picture is worth 1000 words  

Also, I've yet to feel any warmth on my mattress coming from my cage. My lights do hang down so they aren't attached to the roof though so that probably makes quite a difference. 

Spencer


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is the plan I came up with. It should end up saving you money on lumber.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=3830a4c2070ae294304925ce9c4dca64" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/ ... ce9c4dca64</a><!-- m -->

One last thing, just for my own safety I feel that I should say I am in no way shape or form a architect and will take no responsibility should anything happen and/or fail on the cage and/or frame. Now after saying that I _do not_ feel that anything will fail on the cage or frame but as I had said, that is only to cover my own butt and help me sleep at night should anything happen lol

Spencer


----------



## crox (Jul 10, 2009)

PinkPunisher said:


> Here is the plan I came up with. It should end up saving you money on lumber.
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=3830a4c2070ae294304925ce9c4dca64" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/ ... ce9c4dca64</a><!-- m -->


 Dude, thanks a million! I think i will go with this plan. This way i can use the money i save to make the inside all that much cooler!!! Right on man, thanks for all the help. Your awesome.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jul 11, 2009)

Also with the new design I made there is a 1" gap between top of the frame and the top of your cage. This way you have a little wiggle room for wires and not to mention being able to pull it out whenever you want.

Not a problem, make sure you post lots of pictures throughout the build. I had full intentions on making a tutorial when I built mine but Air Canada decided to break our digital camera! :rant 

Spencer


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jul 11, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> I have an much more easy way, just let the tegu sleep with you. :shock: Just kidding, :lol:
> 
> I do not know how you would do it, but I am sure it can be done.


 have a bearded dragon that doesnt sleep in its cage. it sleeps in my bed like a dog. but its also not five feet long....lol
and pinkpunisher, can i use that plan? my bed is also 6X4 and that plan is amazing!!!


----------



## crox (Jul 11, 2009)

We can be cage twins.


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jul 11, 2009)

lol yeah. its a good idea. i though of houseing my burm undermy bed once but didnt want it to escape and eat me. lol even though shes like a puppy.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jul 12, 2009)

jarett_Harrison said:


> and pinkpunisher, can i use that plan? my bed is also 6X4 and that plan is amazing!!!



Go for it Jarett, no need to ask. If I didn't want people to use it I wouldn't have even made the plans to begin with  lol


----------

